# Consulado de Mexico en Miami



## hongos (Jul 15, 2018)

I've read the Google reviews of this Consulate in Miami. Overall, it seems to be a better choice than Orlando in terms of where to apply for our Temporary Resident visas. 

Have any forum members visited this Consulate in Miami? I would love to hear what you think about it. All stories welcome!

Finally, would it be worthwhile to make an appointment to chat with an consular employee about our plans prior to officially applying for the visa? Or would this be frowned upon and deemed a waste of their time.

Gracias! 
Hongos :hungry:


----------

